# Now an Amp Question



## Jlee (Jun 30, 2004)

If I buy a 2 channel 2 ohm amp that is bridgable. How do I hook it up to one 4 ohm sub? Is this even a good idea? Also if I use the stock sub speaker wires, with a high/low converter, which channel do I plug it into on the amp? I.E. the amp has 2 input channels, and I only have one output from the HU to work with. I am pretty clueless about this audio stuff so please bear with me. Thanks in advance.

Jeff


----------



## Jlee (Jun 30, 2004)

*Hello?*

Is there anybody out THERE!

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

dual or single voice coil sub?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

NEVER MIND he already answered a bunch of these questions in another post here http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=62349

Since your new here I hope you can understand, before you get off on the wrong foot, Do Not Double Post...
You can see how this might waste peoples time answering questions that have already been answered.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Jlee said:


> If I buy a 2 channel 2 ohm amp that is bridgable. How do I hook it up to one 4 ohm sub? Is this even a good idea? Also if I use the stock sub speaker wires, with a high/low converter, which channel do I plug it into on the amp? I.E. the amp has 2 input channels, and I only have one output from the HU to work with. I am pretty clueless about this audio stuff so please bear with me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jeff



yes it's a perfectly fine idea. You would bridge the amp (should be instructions in the manual, basically you just use the + from one channel and the - from the other channel, and the other terminals just sit there without anything connected to them). Like I said in the other thread, you would want to use the signal going to the rear speakers, not the signal going to the stock sub. If you use the signal going to the rear speakers you'll get the R and L signals that you can run to a LOC to convert it to rca and plug into the amp.


----------



## Jlee (Jun 30, 2004)

*No he didn't answer*

These specific questions. Next time try reading the questions before you try to give a smartass answer. I know I am not the most knowlegable about car audio, that is why I am asking questions. If you think they are stupid or repetitive then keep your smartass answers to yourself.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Jlee said:


> These specific questions. Next time try reading the questions before you try to give a smartass answer. I know I am not the most knowlegable about car audio, that is why I am asking questions. If you think they are stupid or repetitive then keep your smartass answers to yourself.


Hold on there dude, i can see your leading with that wrong foot again. 

No! I'm not trying to be rude or humiliate you in any way and yes I can be a smartass every now and again.  However, I am simply making known that I wrote out an entire answer to your entire question... only to find you had given more specific details in a post three clicks down about the same exact topic. 

It would have been helpful to find all this info in one singe post... Then I'm not asking stupid questions like, "what kind of sub you got" or "sounds like your using the stock deck, what model/year car is this" and so on... agree?

No big deal  , I see your new so I actuality thought I was helping you out, most people would have ripped you a new one.  

Anyway, lets talk about car audio…


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Jlee, have you read the NF rules?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25371. You came here asking for OUR help, you dont need to be a jackass about it. Myself, SR20demon, seth, bumpin, lethalaudio, jasper.....there are others, but we all know our shit. Flaming one of us isnt going to get you a straight answer. This isnt the busiest forum on NF, but we get there when we can. 

Why dont you try posting all your questions at once, it makes you seem like less of a n00b.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Why dont you try posting all your questions at once, it makes you seem like less of a n00b.


Absolutely. You get a much more complete and useful answer if you ask all your questions and concerns the first time around. Otherwise everyone has to take random guesses at what's going on, which ends up being useless in the long run. There's a lot of useful knowledge in these boards, you just have to know how to tap into it.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Jlee, have you read the NF rules?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25371. You came here asking for OUR help, you dont need to be a jackass about it. Myself, SR20demon, seth, bumpin, lethalaudio, *jasper*.....there are others, but we all know our shit. Flaming one of us isnt going to get you a straight answer. This isnt the busiest forum on NF, but we get there when we can.



im flattered


----------

